# Ultegra SL shifters 6600-G vs. 6700



## Steelguy (Apr 25, 2010)

Are Ultegra SL shift levers better than other kinds of Ultegra shifters. Were they built with some Dura Ace parts? I gather that they are discontinued now. As I recall, other posts here suggest that with 6700 upshifting is limited (you can only go up one or two gears at a time) - is that right? Are there any drawbacks to 6600-G shift levers? Thanks


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I believe they are the same. They just have a Ice Grey finish to them.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Tihsepa is correct, the 6600G Ultegra stuff Is 'Ice Grey' in color instead of the silver of the 'standard' Ultegra components. No drawbacks to the 6600G shifters, I think they look better than the others.

There are many differences between the 6700 and 6600 shifters including cable routing and the number of cogs that can be shifted in a single sweep but the biggest difference IMO is in the ergonomics.


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

Aesthetically, the Ultegra SL 6600G collection is a work of art compared to 6700.


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

Can the 6700 take the same hood as a 6600?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

duffin said:


> Can the 6700 take the same hood as a 6600?


No, they're totally different.


----------



## wettek (Aug 2, 2012)

Gidday guys

Brand new here so bear with the newbiness

While you're talking about 6700 shifters, can any one tell me if a DA 9000 FD will work with them? I like the idea of the you beaut pad they've got in the 9000 FD to quieten down the inevitable chain rub. If they are compatible I'll get one.

Thanks guys, regards to all.


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

SHIMANO DURA-ACE GOES 11-SPEED

excerpted from the article:


> *Due to a change in the actuation ratio, the 9000 shifters and derailleurs are not compatible with any other groups.*
> .................
> Shimano had two goals for the 9000 shifters: lighter action and a shorter stroke—two things that are hard to attain in unison. To accomplish this, Shimano changed the actuation to get more pull with less shifter movement, while also changing the leverage points on the derailleurs. The front derailleur has a much-lengthened cable attachment arm to get the extra leverage necessary for a more powerful upshift.


----------



## wettek (Aug 2, 2012)

Bugger. I thought that might be the case.
Oh well, next incarnation of Ultegra UI2, I'll bite the bullet and get a complete new machine.

There's always something new which will be better than the last version...............

Thanks guys.


----------

